# New with an RV



## LLavigne (Nov 16, 2011)

Would anyone be able to advise me the best route from Ontario to Florida. I can either take the I-75 or the I-81. Any recommendations! Thank you


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Are you asking about Ontario Canada? and if so, where in Ontario?

Route wise I-75 goes from the west end of Ontario all the way down to FL. On the east end you can use I-79 which then connects to I-75 using I-64 and others.

If I recall, I-75 is a flatter route for towing compared to the Eastern routes that skirt most of the Appalachian mountains.

The time of year would also affect the drive. I would think flatter is better.

I can't comment on recent or current road conditions. It's been over 15 years since I've driven through there and I wasn't towing. Hopefully someone else can help with better specifics.


----------



## jason (Sep 15, 2011)

@LLavigne Use I-75. That is best and easy route from Ontario to Florida.


----------

